# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  INIA y Fundación Añaños: convenio para elevar a 25,000 has. la producción de duraznos

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Minag proyecta que producción de duraznos en dichas hectáreas se valorizarán en US$ 30 millones.* 
El Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria (INIA) y la Fundación Añaños firmaron hoy un convenio que permitirá elevar de 5,000 a 25,000 las hectáreas destinadas a la producción de duraznos y que estarán valorizadas en 30 millones de dólares.  
“Los beneficiados de esta alianza público privada permitirán desarrollar cadenas productivas frutícolas, como duraznos, mangos, manzanos y granadillas en zonas rurales y amazónicas”, afirmó el ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton. 
Sostuvo que dicho convenio se enmarca dentro del plan anticrisis y pretende elevar la producción, en el caso específico del durazno en regiones como Ancash, Piura o Ayacucho, asegurando el abastecimiento local y cubriendo también las necesidades de los mercados externos como Ecuador, Colombia y Venezuela. 
Aparte del durazno, se busca repotenciar la producción de diversos frutos como mangos, granadillas, manzanas y naranjas. 
El ámbito de trabajo serán las regiones de Cajamarca, Ayacucho, Cusco, Puno, Ucayali, San Martín, Loreto, Piura, Ancash, Ica y Huánuco, agregó. 
El ministro señaló que, de acuerdo al convenio, se pondrá en marcha proyectos conjuntos vinculados con el desarrollo de productos agrícolas, transferencia de tecnología agraria, asistencia técnica y capacitación de los cultivos de las zonas antes mencionadas. 
Para ello, remarcó que la Fundación Añaños cubrirá los costos de producción de los plantones agrícolas y los gastos de mantenimiento de los equipos de frío, mientras que los especialistas del INIA apoyarán la conducción de los proyectos de investigación, la instalación de parcelas demostrativas y la tecnología disponible. 
También dijo que el convenio contempla que el INIA, de acuerdo a sus posibilidades, brindará laboratorios, infraestructura y campos de cultivo para desarrollar proyectos conjuntos, cuyos insumos serán proporcionados por la fundación. 
Destacó que el propósito de esta alianza es contribuir a mejorar la calidad de vida de la población a través de la ejecución de actividades de desarrollo de la agricultura nacional, lo cual redundará en un aumento de la producción y productividad, promoviendo la comercialización interna y externa relacionada con las cadenas productivas. 
Leyton también participó de la suscripción del convenio de cooperación interinstitucional entre el presidente del gobierno regional de Huancavelica, Federico Salas, y el director del Programa de Desarrollo Productivo Agrario Rural (Agrorural), Rodolfo Beltrán, para promover el desarrollo agrario en zonas de extrema pobreza en esa región. 
“A través de este convenio se promoverán diversos proyectos de apoyo como el plan de reforestación destinado a sembrar más de 40 millones de árboles que impulsa Agrorural para mitigar las consecuencias del cambio climático y sus efectos en el país”, puntualizó.  *Fuente:* *www.andina.com.pe** (12/01/09)* *Foto: Andina (Rafael Cornejo)*Temas similares: Artículo: INIA aprobó norma para producción, certificación y comercialización de semillas de quinua Artículo: Sierra Exportadora y Usaid firmarán convenio para potenciar producción del agro Artículo: Minag pone en marcha plan de mecanización para elevar productividad del agro Artículo: Minag instaló Consejo de Algodón para elevar competitividad del sector Minag inicia implementación de Centro Nacional de Biotecnología para elevar competitividad agraria de Perú

----------


## gpacheco

El Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria del Ministerio de Agricultura y la Fundación Eduardo y Mirtha Añaños firmaron el 12 enero el Convenio de Cooperación Técnica, que permitirá elevar de 5.000 a 25.000 las hectáreas destinadas a la producción de duraznos, mangos, manzanos, y granadillas en zonas rurales y amazónicas de nuestro país. Este convenio desarrollará cadenas productivas que beneficiarán a más de 10 mil productores y el ámbito del trabajo es las regiones de Cajamarca, Ayacucho, Cusco, Puno, Ucayali, San Martin, Loreto, Piura, Ancash, Ica y Huanuco.  
El Dr. Juan Risi señaló que el Convenio, pondrá en marcha proyectos conjuntos vinculados con el desarrollo de productos agrícolas, transferencia de tecnologías, asistencia técnica y capacitación de los cultivos de las zonas antes mencionados. Remarco que la Fundación Añaños cubrirá los costos de producción de los plantones agrícolas, destacando que el propósito de esta alianza es para contribuir a mejorar la calidad de vida de la población a través de la ejecución de actividades de desarrollo de la agricultura, cadenas productivas y promoviendo la comercialización interna y externa.   *Fuente: www.inia.gob.pe*

----------

